# Free Range FCG! LOVE THIS



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all, I aw this today on hacknmod.com and just knew I had to share it.

http://www.utahaerials.com/2010/10/evil-remote-controlled-ghost.html

Anyone have any experience with this kind of technology?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a riot. I wonder if you could rig it with a little black light so it would glow in the dark? I love that he had a camera rigged to it.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

I never even thought of a black light on it, even a couple well placed and diffused LED's would do the trick. The build relies alot on balance obviously.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty damn funny, and perfect for terrorizing unwary ToTs


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That is pretty cool but I would worry about the exposed props hitting something or someone. He said that it is hard to fly. Another option might be one of those Mylar blimp RC craft with a sheet.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny. That would definitely be a neat prop to have, though I could see one person dedicated to it's operation and missing fun elsewhere.

It might help if there were a way to sneak a helium balloon in there somewhere - if would help offset the weight of the cloth and other rigging. I could see a well-balanced set-up flying slowly and almost silently through the night. Though I still think it's going to be pretty hard to fly.


----------

